# Bottle Value: Parker's Hair Balsam



## randytidmore (May 30, 2011)

Can I get help finding the approximate value of a bottle that I have?  It is 6.75" x 2.25" x 1" amber color.  It is embossed with "Hair Balsam" in the front, "New York" on on side, "Parker 's" on the other side and "10" on the bottom.


----------



## randytidmore (May 30, 2011)

Picture of bottle


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2011)

$5 on a good day Randy, attractive bottle but common I'm afraid....Jim

 Would look great in a sunlit window...


----------



## randytidmore (May 30, 2011)

Photo of bottle


----------



## randytidmore (May 30, 2011)

Can you tell me when it would have been produced (year)?


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2011)

1890-1910's


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2011)

Hey Randy,

 Welcome to this place & thanks for bringing the Balsam. Now that you've leapt the picture hurdle, all you have to do is check that embed photo in post button, and bingo it shows up here.

 "Parker's Hair Balsam
 I'm not absolutely sure who Parker was, or even if there was a Parker involved with this preparation. Other authors I've read all believe that this was one of David Hiscox's own preparations. He certainly was the Proprietor during the years the preparation was popular. I did find a reference to a Charles R. Parker in New York in 1867, who was in the Patent Medicine business. Unfortunately, he didn't list his products. Parker's Hair Balsam was listed for sale in the 1885 McKesson & Robbins catalog, and later in the 1901 Morrison & Plummer catalog."














 "David Hiscox
 David Hiscox was born 4 October 1837 in New Jersey. He was educated principally in public schools and at the Free Academy of New York. He was forced to leave the latter because of failing health. He then worked with his father in the ship timber business. Having managed the business well, and having made some good investments in real estate he raised what was then a small fortune of Wholesale Druggist. After about ten years he had acquired a considerable knowledge of pharmaceutical chemistry. Having accumulated some capital, in 1875 he organized the firm of Hiscox & Co. for the manufacture of propriety medicines. Apparently he formulated four of the concoctions himself.

 For several years Hiscox occupied a leading position in his profession. He was a member of the Wholesale Druggists' Association and the Association of Manufacturers and Dealers in Propriety Articles.

 The majority of the biographical information above was taken from the National Cyclopaedia of American Biography.

 Products:
   Parker's Hair Balsam
   Floreston Shampoo (See ad in Parker's above)" From Hair Raising Stories.






 They came in colors... From Reggie.


----------



## katb (May 31, 2011)

I like all those balsam bottles. They are beautiful. Isn't that why we collect. Not because they are rare or of high value. I 
 thought that hairy bug was funny too.   Thanks for sharing pics....Kathy


----------



## randytidmore (Jun 1, 2011)

Surfaceone, thanks for all the great history and background.  It was much appreciated.  I agree with katb, more the love of the hobby than any gold at the end of the rainbow.  Also, love the VW photo.


----------

